# Need 1 Person Overseas for Experiment this Saturday and Sunday



## Mike Phillips

*Need 1 Person Overseas for Experiment this Saturday and Sunday*

I'm looking for one person that has the time on Saturday and Sunday to watch our Saturday Detailing 101 and 102 Classes, both are from 8:00am to 5:00pm so I know that's not optimum but that's when we're going to broadcast my classes live over the Internet.

I just created this thread so if you're interested, please check out what we're going to do, it's all listed below...

*Here's our Jimmy Boom, set-up, dialed-in and ready go...*










*Here's Yancy, he's so smart and talented... for everyone that's in on the trial run of this new system for Live Broadcasting, we think you're really going to be impressed.*










*Here's our 55" Big Screen, this is where we show the Power Point Presentation for both the Detailing 101 and 102 Classes*.

*Note the webcam attached to the upper left hand corner of the* TV










Yancy will be toggling back and forth between the class and the Power Point Presentation and Text Chat Sessions where everyone can see the text. At the end we'll be _*testing 2-Way Video Chat*_. Pretty cool!










*Here's Max's Production Unit #1 of the new Flex PE14. My son gave me the Director's Chair for my birthday, thanks Rand !*










*Here's the Studio being converted over to a Classroom with comfortable seating up to 30 people and still plenty of room for a full size car to work on.*










*Here are 4 Carts all set up for the Detailing 101 Class with Pinnacle products and DA Polishers.*

The really cool benefit to attending our classes here at Autogeek's Show Car Garage is the opportunity to test out all the popular DA Polishers in the 101 Class and all of the best in class rotary buffers plus hand and machine sanding in our 102 Class.










*This is the BRAND NEW Meguiar's Cart outfitted with Porter Cable 7424XP's and Meguiar's G110v2 DA Polishers.*










*Here's the Griot's Garage DA Polisher Cart*










*Here's the Flex Cart*









*Here's the Cyclo Cart*









*After getting everything setup for the Saturday Detailing 101 Class I started getting everything setup for the 102 Class.*










We limit the Advanced Class to 15 peoples as there's a lot to cover in one day plus we'll be taking our Lunch Break at 11:30 to watch *Episode 7* or _*What's in the Garage? *_

*

Hand sanding
Machine Dampsanding sanding using 3M Air DA Sanders
Machine Dampsanding using Electric DA Polishers
Compounding with Rotary Buffers and Wool Pads
Polishing with Rotary Buffers and Foam Pads
Finish Polishing or Jewelling with both Rotary Buffers and DA polishers
*
The product lines we're going to showcase are *Pinnacle*, *3M*, *Optimum* and *Meguiar's*.

It's a very thorough class but also condensed class as this is a ton of information to cover in a single day. When I taught these classes for Meguiar's I only had to show *one* chemical line, now I'm showing 4 chemical lines and 3-4 pad systems plus we'll be using all these tools,


Flex Rotary Buffers
3M Rotary Buffers
Makita Rotary Buffers
DeWALT Rotary Buffers
Porter Cable 7424XP's
Griot's Garage Random 6" Orbital Polishers
Meguiar's G110v2
3M Orbital Sanders
Defelsko Paint Thickness Gauge
Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light
*And these Finishing Papers* 

*Nikken Unigrit Finishing Papers for Hand Sanding*
*Meguiar's Unigrit Finishing Discs for Machine Dampsanding*
That's a lot to cover starting with a Power Point Presentation as it's vital to get _*head knowledge*_ before turning loose with sanding and buffing...

*We have 3 large hoods all prepped and ready to go...*




























Is there one person that would like to get chance to attend these all day classes via the Internet?

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Yes please


----------



## Mike Phillips

RussZS said:


> Yes please


Let me check with you tomorrow and consider what this means, as these are all day classes and I think you would normally be sleeping while we're awake.

I've been told by Yancy we can let in one more person so before I give the code away I need someone that is serious.

I'll be setting up for the Advacned class tomorrow and will check on this thread, it's Thursday night here and I'm getting ready to push away from the keyboard for the night.

Our TV show will be shown in the Live Broadcast on Sunday and "Earl the Plumber will be here with his Plumbing Van for people to get their pictures taken, whover signs up for this will get to see it all!

*Episode 7 is on this Sunday!*

This Sunday, at 11:30am Eastern Time the 7th Episode of our show, *What's in the Garage?* will air on Fox Sports Network.

This episode was shot here locally and one of our featured guests is a local hotrodder with 3 incredibly cool red street rods.










He's also a longtime, local Plumber here in the Palm City, Stuart area, his name is Earl and we call him *Earl the Plumber*. He's an incredibly nice guy and a good friend and he'll be stopping by on Sunday at lunch as we watch the show and anyone that wants to meet Earl and get their picture taken in his work van is more than welcome.

*Rick Goldstein from RaggTopp getting his picture taken in Earl's Plumbing Van!*









Always having fun here at Autogeek's Show Car Garage!


----------



## CraigQQ

Saturdays class if its 8 am to 5pm in florida, then it would be 3pm til 10pm in the uk Mike 
were 5 hours ahead of florida here in the UK :thumb:

i'd also be up for this by the way :thumb: but russ has first dibs ofcourse :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Wow what a great idea... and mammoth session... Jammy so and so...:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm happy to commit to the timings and already assumed that you were referring to your timezone, but if you'd prefer somebody from the US I completely understand.


----------



## Mike Phillips

Let me check back on this thread tomorrow...

We will love having someone sit in for both classes, or two people sit in, one for Saturday and one for Sunday.

We need to get solid feedback from whoever takes the opportunity before we move forward with the next steps...

So make sure the wife, girlfriend, boss, Mom & Dad, etc. all give you their endorsement too...

*As Arnold's famous line goes...*


----------



## james_death

CraigQQ said:


> Saturdays class if its 8 am to 5pm in florida, then it would be 3pm til 10pm in the uk Mike
> were 5 hours ahead of florida here in the UK :thumb:
> 
> i'd also be up for this by the way :thumb: but russ has first dibs ofcourse :thumb:


1pm till 10pm uk, man you need to sleep, if i hadnt spent so long reading and looking at pics and re reading.


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: sorry james, your right... im a plank!! :wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Hi Mike,

I'll just do Saturday then, and let somebody else offer their feedback for the Sunday session. I'm happy to commit to the time and offer full, constructive feedback on the entire session. 

I'm also a prospective Pinnacle customer, so it would be a great opportunity to see how to get the best from their range.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## Mike Phillips

RussZS said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I'll just do Saturday then, and let somebody else offer their feedback for the Sunday session. I'm happy to commit to the time and offer full, constructive feedback on the entire session.
> 
> I'm also a prospective Pinnacle customer, so it would be a great opportunity to see how to get the best from their range.
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ.


Very good. Can you PM me your e-mail address or shoot it to me via e-mail and then Yancy, the guy in charge of all this technology will send you the login information.

Here's my e-mail - *[email protected]*



CraigQQ said:


> i'd also be up for this by the way :thumb: but russ has first dibs ofcourse :thumb:


Since Russ is opting for just Saturday, would you like to have the Sunday class?


----------



## CraigQQ

Mike Phillips said:


> Since Russ is opting for just Saturday, would you like to have the Sunday class?


definitely, ill pm you my email address.

thanks mike


----------



## Mike Phillips

CraigQQ said:


> definitely, ill pm you my email address.
> 
> thanks mike


Thank you so much, I've just passed it on to Yancy and he'll be sending you an e-mail shortly....

Yancy is a real Techno-Guy...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Mike,

Email address PM'd to you 

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## CraigQQ

lol yancy certainly looks like a tech guy :lol; i can hardly focus if i use my brothers double screened machine.. nevermind 4 :lol:


----------



## Mike Phillips

RussZS said:


> Mike,
> 
> Email address PM'd to you
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ


Cool, I'll send it to Yancy right now!

:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Good luck with this guys, could have done it easy both days myself....:lol:
Leaves me free to do the usual Full roast sunday dinner....:lol:


----------



## PrestigeChris

wow what an opportunity!


----------



## Mike Phillips

****Update****

We received lots of great feedback today and can't even begin to say how helpful it is to continue dialing in this project.

We would really appreciate it if we could have one person participate in tomorrow's class and then give us their feedback.

Tomorrow I'm going to go over


Hand Sanding
Machine Sanding by Air powered DA's
Machine Sanding with electric DA's
The removing sanding marks using a rotary buffer and polishing to a high gloss with a rotary buffer.

The above is a brief description but in reality we're going to cover a LOT of material. If anyone is able to participate, please send an e-mail, and I'll have Yancy send you the information to login and watch.

The feedback today was overwhelmingly positive.

So let me know, I'll check this thread at around 6:30am Eastern Time, tomorrow morning, and if I have an e-mail or PM, we'll send you the login information.


----------



## james_death

Mike,
Its James,
im jumping in for Craig i can test on the imac the ipad and the ipod touch.
All the best,
James

Wish i could have seen first class also....


----------



## james_death

Whay hay that was great, must have been choppy water with the full screen lag...:lol:

Man Mike is Da Man...:doublesho


----------



## Mike Phillips

Thank you so much for your participation and feedback James, it was pretty exciting for all of us in the class to talk to you via webcam *live* on the big screen right there in the classroom.

This was a first for online detailers everywhere and we'll be taking the feedback we get and improving our program to take to the next level!

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips

Today's class was an absolute blast as we went through all the steps to wetsand by hand, machine sand, remove sanding marks using a rotary buffer, polish to a high gloss using a rotary buffer and then finish out using a DA Polisher.

*Here's a few pictures from the class, more on Monday...*


















































































Thank you to all our students, all my co-workers for helping out, a special thanks to Yancy for all his work running the cameras, Mel Craig for giving me a hand to make sure all the students got plenty of hands-on training, all of our Online Guests for their participation and feedback and also to Max McKee for having the vision to build the classroom and then open the doors to enthusiasts from all around the world.


----------



## james_death

Was great to participate and appreciated the invite... Was disconcerting to go blank screen apart from my own Mug and hearing disembodied voice...:lol:

It really was a pleasure and the Time just flew by as you Say Yancy im sure was on tender hooks hoping it all ran smooth and no issues.

Lots of people made the whole experience possible, i wish you all the best with the Venture Mike and im sure people will be falling over themselves to get on the course...:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

james_death said:


> Was great to participate and appreciated the invite... Was disconcerting to go blank screen apart from my own Mug and hearing disembodied voice...:lol:
> 
> It really was a pleasure and the Time just flew by as you Say Yancy im sure was on tender hooks hoping it all ran smooth and no issues.
> 
> Lots of people made the whole experience possible, i wish you all the best with the Venture Mike and im sure people will be falling over themselves to get on the course...:thumb:


James
tell us more
what happened????

steve


----------



## james_death

Hi Steve...
While i was reading the post from Mike, Russ got in and Craig if drop out.
It was decided to split the days and at last minute Craig had to drop out.
I jumped in as i could have done both days shame i didnt get to se the 101 detailing class but the 102 that covered wet/damp sanding by hand and machine was excellent.

Mike wanted to test out showing his detailing course online and overseas.
This was a test of the webex conferencing system as that allows live broadcast and for those taking part to communicate live.

We were taking part to then give feedback to get it all polished no punn intended...:lol:

This to work out any issues and make the whole experience as close to actually being there as possible...:lol:


----------



## Andyuk911

Having completed many WW Webex's ..... it's always an issue when you unmute the lines for questions to be asked .... the background noise kills it ... 

Additionally, if somebody uses a mobile ... when it gets cut off you get the BT message 'the other person has hungup' about a million times ...

HTH


----------



## Mike Phillips

*Here's some pictures from our Detaling 101 class last weekend...*

*This was our victim car, err I mean demo car... a 1996 Cadillac Sedan Deville with horrific swirls and scratches....*




































*Our facility is comfortable, roomy and air-conditioned plus completely stocked with everything required to hold a top notch class and ensure everyone gets plenty of hands-on time with ALL the different polishers.*









*In the Detailing 101 Class we go over all the different polishers and pads and show the difference between the drive mechanisms so when the students turn the machine on they understand how the tool works and how to better work the tool. *


















*Our Power Point Presentation covers all aspects of machine polishing...*


















Each tool is discussed and then passed around the class so the connection between the information on how the tool works and then seeing, holding and checking out all the tools is immediate.









More to come...


----------



## Mike Phillips

_Continued..._

Next up during *"Tool Time"* is the *Flex 3401*, as I'm explaining the drive mechanism and how it works you can see the *Griot's Garage DA Polisher* being passed around the class...



























After we go through all the tools and how they work, there's a break and then it's time to take what we learned in the classroom and start putting it into practice on the car... note the video camera capturing everything and broadcasting it live...









Hey it's a *What's in the Garage?* T-shirt! Make sure you check out Autogeek's brand new *TV Show* on Sundays at 11:30am Eastern Time and 4:30pm Eastern Time on Fox Sports Network. To find a channel in your area check out LocateTV.com and type in

*What's in the Garage?*



















*Here we're letting people do "The Baggie Test" to inspect for bonded contaminants on the paint.*


----------



## Mike Phillips

_Continued..._

One thing I try to do in all my classes is make sure their fun... there's plenty of time for hands-on training, questions and answers and a good time...









*Here I'm demonstrating the wrong way to use detailing clay...*









*Spraying Clay Lubricant onto the paint and onto the clay...*









*Demonstrating the correct technique for using detailing clay...*









*It's over 90 degrees outside here in* *sunny* *Stuart, Florida but we have the air-conditioning cranked down to 74 degrees in our TV Studio/Classroom.*









Af*ter demonstrating the correct technique for using detailing clay students are turned loose to clay the demo car...*































































*After learning how to inspect the paint for swirls, water spots and scratches, and then inspecting the paint for above surface bonded contaminants and then claying the paint and anything else that's smooth... it's time for a Pizza Lunch!*









More pictures to come...


----------



## james_death

Certainly was a blast on the 102 class time flew by so relaxed, wish i had caught the saturday 101 class certainly many hands made light work....:lol:

What a pleasure it must be for all those that can actually physically come and take part....:wave:


----------



## Mike Phillips

_Continued..._

* After everyone's had some pizza and some cold refreshments... it's time to start having fun!*









We start with a demonstration on how to correctly use DA Polishers to remove swirls and scratches, this means the Porter Cable 7424XP, followed by the Griot's Garage 6" Random Orbital Polisher, followed by the Meguiar's G110v2 DA Polisher. These are all the same "type" of DA Polisher in that they use a *Free Floating Spindle Assembly*, but each one has it's own unique features, size, shape and abilities...

I have an article that explains everything about the Free Floating Spindle Assembly, simply type these terms into Google to find and read it. The article also includes some history and background on the origins of these tools being used to polish paint instead of _*sand*_ wood.

*The Free Floating Spindle Assembly*










*Priming a new pad that is clean and dry with Pinnacle Advanced Swirl Remover...*









*After the pad is primed we place 3 more portions of product onto the face of the pad...*









*Then demonstrate how to correctly do a "Section Pass" to one area...*









*I'm pointing to the black mark on the backing plate and pointing out that in order to remove swirls out of a clear coat finish you need to maintain pad rotation.*









*Showing how to apply firm pressure to the head of the polisher while keeping the pad flat to the surface...*









*You can tell everyone attending is there to learn by the focus and attention they are paying to the task at hand...*









More to come...


----------



## Mike Phillips

_Continued..._

*Next up we're going to go over how-to use the Cyclo Mark 5 Dual Head Variable Speed Orbital Polisher*









*Note:* Everything you see on the screen behind me was being *streamed live* over the Internet. This is something brand new Autogeek is bringing to the online detailing world... :xyxthumbs:










*Priming the pads... *


















*Ready to start removing swirls...*


















*Next up is the Flex 3401 Forced Rotation Dual Action Polisher.* 
Everyone that attends our Detailing 101 Class has the opportunity to try all these tools out for themselves on on session to see which tools they like the best... pretty cool!









*Priming the 6.5" CCS Light Orange Foam Cutting Pad*


















*Also demonstrated is the self-correcting feature this tool offers in that if you don't hold the pad flat to the surface it will try to walk on you and of course everyone gets to experience this first-hand...*










More pictures to come...


----------



## Mike Phillips

_Continued..._

*Now it's time for the Griot's Garage 6" Random Orbital Polisher...*









In this photo and the below cropped out section, I'm actually pushing down hard enough to bend the sheet metal in the hood and the pad maintains rotation the entire time.




































Now it's time to demonstrate,

*How to clean your pad on the fly*










Again, all these tips and techniques were broadcast live over the Internet both this Detailing 101 Class and for the Advanced Detailing 102 Class, *"How to Wetsand, Cut and Buff for a Show Car Finish"*










You can find my article on this technique by searching with *Google*, use the terms,

*How to Clean Your Pad on the Fly*

It really only works with DA Polishers like the PC, the GG and the Megs unit but you can use a modified version of it to clean pads on rotary buffers.



















The idea behind cleaning your pad on the fly is that it's a quick way to get most of the built-up paint and spend product off the face of your buffing pad so you can get right back to work.










_More pictures to come... _


----------



## Mike Phillips

_Continued..._

Saving the *Flex PE14 Rotary Buffer* for last... it's time to learn how to use *the 10 @ 10 Technique* to pick up a bead of product...









You can find my article on using the 10 @ 10 Technique by using the below words on Google

*The 10 @ 10 Technique*










*The lightweight Flex PE14 makes learning to use the Rotary Buffer easy...*









*I love when people want to inspect the results closely.... *


















*Time to learn how to clean pads when buffing with a rotary buffer...*









The *System 2000 Pad Washer *is for the most part best at cleaning wool pads with rotary buffers and it does a great job! If you're going to do a lot of compounding with wool pads and rotary buffers you need a System 2000 Pad Washer.









Place the pad inside the pad washer and close the splash guard lid then simply run your buffer around 1000 RPM to clean, then lift the buffer up a little and bring the RPM's up to a faster speed to sling out any excess cleaning solution using centrifugal force.









You can also use the *Grit Guard Universal Pad Washer* to clean wool pads with a rotary buffer, I took a moment to show how the water pumps work because it's important that you pump your pad up and down against the Grit Guard Insert to get the water pumps to inject the pads with cleaning solution.









* I put the Grit Guard Insert back into the bucket on top of the water pumps...*









* Re-attach the splash guard lid and we're ready to clean our pad...*









_More to come..._


----------



## Mike Phillips

_Continued..._

*After demonstrating proper techniques with each of the tools it's hands-on time! *









* Ali testing out the Porter Cable 7424XP*









*Kyle testing out the Griot's Garage DA Polisher*









*Larry loves the Flex PE14 with a 7.5" Wool Cutting Pad and a Solo Flexible Backing Plate*









*Frank in the two pictures below was actually very good with the rotary buffer, you could tell he's been using an RB for decade as he made it look so easy... *









*That's a Flexi-Foam 5" Backing Plate with a 5.5" Hydro-Tech Crimson Pad... I highly recommend flexible backing plates, especially if you're new to the rotary buffer.*









*We didn't get a lot of pictures showing people using all the different polishers because everyone's hands had polishers in them instead of cameras... but the hands on portion goes for around 3 hours easy... so there's plenty of time to for each person to put each polisher to work...*

After we buffed out the Cadillac and worked it all the way up to the waxing step, we brought in Kendra's Honda for a demonstration on how to restore headlights using the Diamondite Headlight Restoration Kit for Machine Application.

The Flex PE14 is hands down the perfect polisher for machine cleaning and polishing headlights due to its lightweight, compact size and 400 to 2100 RPM Range.



















*If you look at the Big Screen TV you can see a Crystal clear headlight lens after polishing...*









*Showing Rick how to pick up a bead of plastic polish using the 10 @ 10 Technique on the face of the headlight... hands-on training dramatically flattens out the learning curve.*









After tweaking Rick's technique just a little he's making using a rotary buffer look easy...
(Look at the Big Screen TV)


















*Yancy did a spectacular job of running all the cameras and computers during the both classes...*









*Wrapping up the class with a time for questions and answers both from the students in the class and our online students...*









*After completion of the class, each student gets the Autogeek Show Car Garage Certificate*









The following Monday, before returning the car to the owner I took a short video to show the after results...

*First the before pictures of our scratched and swirled-out demo car... a 1996 Cadillac Sedan Deville*




































*Now the after video...*

*Show Car Results by the May 14th Detailing 101 Class*​





Be sure to clear your schedule and make plans to be at our next set of classes...


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks like a great couple of days


----------



## Mike Phillips

WHIZZER said:


> Looks like a great couple of days


The classes are a lot of fun but they are also a lot of work and long hours.

With the help of the feedback we received from our Webcast viewers we learned a lot and we'll have an even better set of classes in July.


----------



## chost10

It's a class job. :thumb: That old 96' looks awsome:doublesho I also like the Pinnacle souveran wax , its easy on and easy off. It's a thumbs up for you guys.


----------



## james_death

Im sure the next web cast will even better just needed a bit of tweaking for the online viewers....:thumb:


----------

